# D750 - the perfect camera !? ;-)



## Solarflare (Sep 11, 2014)

What ? No thread about this ?

Nikon D750 specifications leaked online | Nikon Rumors



> A quick update on my last post - that Nikon D750 listing also contained some camera specifications. No surprises so far from what I have already been reporting (Google translation):
> 
> Nikon D750 FX 24.3 MP full frame sensor features compact, lightweight, energy efficient design, built-in flash double SD card slot
> Tiltable 3.2-inch RGB monitor with approximately 1.2 million pixels
> ...



I have to say I am most highly pleased.

Three issues I hated about my D600:
- Autofocus. Just a too small Autofocus field.
- Tiltscreen. I always missed it dearly. Seems like we'll only get a tiltscreen and not a flipscreen, but oh well.
- Shutter dirt issue (just annoying, even if I never encountered any problem with actual images, but for resale value and because on the test shots it showed up I got me a new shutter).

And yes - all fixed !!! Whow !!!!! Plus, WiFi. And better mirror/shutter. And I would guess probably no AA-Filter (the D5300 has none, the D7100 has none, the D810 has none - so why would the D750 still have one ?).

Its as if I was actually working at Nikon, or something.

All in all, this sounds like the PERFECT Nikon camera to me. Want. Now !!!


----------



## ronlane (Sep 11, 2014)

It does seem like an impressive list of features. Do we see an upgrade in your near future?

It would be hard for me to change to Nikon, but I admit that the D810 has me considering it.


----------



## Braineack (Sep 11, 2014)

the autofocus field on the D710* won't be that measureably larger.  Compare the 39pt to 51pt fields.  You get an extra "row" of points.  Both have three rows of 11-points but the D800 has a slightly wider spread, then you get 6 extra points on the top and bottom rows repectively where the D600 has only 3 on each.
I still highly doubt they'll do a tilt screen.
meh. not a big issue imho.

I suspect this camera with be a bridge between the D600 and D800.  Similar body to the D600 but the focus/processor of the D800 with other imaging improvements on the same 24MP sensor without AA screen.

I think if that's the case it will sell very well.

*I also think it'll come out as the D710.


----------



## sscarmack (Sep 11, 2014)

I do eventually need to get a back up camera. My luck is going to run out one day haha


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 11, 2014)

I'd love to move up to it but I'm sure the $$$ will prevent that any time soon.

FYI ... there's other threads about it


----------



## hamlet (Sep 11, 2014)

Now all that is left to do is wait for the official press release.


----------



## shadowlands (Sep 11, 2014)

Can't wait to learn if it will have the more D810 type of body or D610 type of body.
I think the flip screen tells the story that It may be more consumer grade.


----------



## Braineack (Sep 11, 2014)

I predict identical body to D610 and if an articulating screen: swivel; not tilt.


----------



## shadowlands (Sep 11, 2014)

swivel not tilt... interesting... a little more safe, I would imagine...


----------



## DevC (Sep 11, 2014)

I just love the moments before a release.

Jitters!


----------



## TheLost (Sep 11, 2014)

I like...


> Built-in Wi-Fi Professional Wireless communication via UT-1 and WT-5



but this makes me go 'hmmmm'...



> Tiltable 3.2-inch RGB monitor with approximately 1.2 million pixels
> 
> Robust design and sealing against weather influences



A Tiltable display would create lots of places water and dust can enter the camera. Doesn't matter how well you seal.. movable parts create problems.

I hope the tiltable screen rumor turns out to be false.


----------



## hamlet (Sep 11, 2014)

update on the rumor + pics: First pictures of the Nikon D750, SB500 and 20mm f/1.8G | Nikon Rumors


----------



## hamlet (Sep 11, 2014)

I'm not impressed with how that body looks.


----------



## Braineack (Sep 11, 2014)

hamlet said:


> I'm not impressed with how that body looks.


Not impressed with how a d610 looks with the model number changed?


----------



## Mach0 (Sep 11, 2014)

Braineack said:


> Not impressed with how a d610 looks with the model number changed?



I'd be excited if it has an AF-ON button. I actually held a d610 in the camera store and they let me play around with it. Honestly, it's not as bad as I've read about online. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hamlet (Sep 11, 2014)

Braineack said:


> Not impressed with how a d610 looks with the model number changed?


Well i expected guns, missiles and a Spoiler to control the airflow.


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 11, 2014)

the perspective if you are used to a pro body versus the prosumer body.
I was hoping of a pro body layout not the prosumer body layout.


----------



## shadowlands (Sep 11, 2014)

Boo!!! It's like the D600/D610/D7000/D7100 type of body. I was hopeful for the D700/D810 type of build, etc...
It's still a great camera, of course.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 11, 2014)

I was rather non-plussed about the reported specs.  Not much improvement for me.


----------



## Solarflare (Sep 12, 2014)

hamlet said:


> I'm not impressed with how that body looks.


 It looks like any other Nikon DSLR.

Except of course the Nikon Df.




Mach0 said:


> I'd be excited if it has an AF-ON button.


 Well ... you're out of luck.




astroNikon said:


> Boo!!! It's like the D600/D610/D7000/D7100 type of body. I was hopeful for the D700/D810 type of build, etc...


 No it isnt, it got upgraded. Its lighter and more robust now. It still LOOKS like a D600 etc though.




480sparky said:


> I was rather non-plussed about the reported specs.  Not much improvement for me.


 Err ...

Lets list:

+ Most lightweight Nikon DSLR thanks to new body
+ Only full frame DSLR with a tiltscreen
+ Only Nikon full frame DSLR with dual sd card slots
+ Newest AF chip (better in lowlight than even D810 and D4s)
+ Finally Magnification on OK button, just like D700, D800 etc
+ Almost all Video Features of the D810
+ Battery life improved to D810 levels and beyond

To me, the D750 fixes the two main issues I had with the D600 ... and gives me quite a bit extra, too !


----------



## jaomul (Sep 12, 2014)

^^glad you like it. Though the d610 has 2 card slots also.

As a stand alone camera this looks great as does the d610. However as a d700 replacement it is easy to see how it can be classed as a disappointment. I'm sure it's a great imager and though not show stopping for most the slower shutter ability and sync speed equal nikons entry level  dslr model. It's more expensive so it's ok to expect more.

I suppose it does 0.5 frames more per second


----------



## Mach0 (Sep 12, 2014)

It's not saying the max shutter speed anywhere I read but it keeps pushing video. Price isn't bad though. I tried the d610 and I thought the shutter was nice and quiet. Your basically paying a few hundred bucks more for -3ev focus, better video, and 51af points. Hmmm. I will wait a while and see real reviews.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Solarflare (Sep 12, 2014)

jaomul said:


> Though the d610 has 2 card slots also.


 As does the D600, but this line D600 - D610 - D750 is still the only Nikon FX line that does have this feature.

Personally I think its silly. I dont store any image on only one card if I can help it. As a programmer, this is most basic backup strategy of data to me. Computer memory is very fragile and in the end, it will ALWAYS break. Unlike for example paper that actually stands a real chance to last centuries, or even milenia.

I dont think Nikon will continue the D610 ... there is no point. If at all, they'll get out a D620 or D650 that does have a substantially lower pricing and thus less features.




jaomul said:


> However as a d700 replacement [...]


 If you compare it with other Nikon cameras just for a second, its clear that the D750 has absolutely nothing to do with the D700. Its clearly a D610 successor, through and through.





Mach0 said:


> It's not saying the max shutter speed anywhere I read but it keeps pushing video.


 DPReview says 1/4000 sec.


----------



## sonicbuffalo (Sep 12, 2014)

Solarflare said:


> What ? No thread about this ?
> 
> Nikon D750 specifications leaked online | Nikon Rumors
> 
> ...


Nothing I have read suggests that the D750 doesn't have an OLPF.  My guess is that it STILL has an AA filter unless you can show me where it says it doesn't.


----------



## Solarflare (Sep 12, 2014)

The D750, sadly, still has an AA Filter.


----------



## Braineack (Sep 12, 2014)

That picture is fake, so it doesn't matter. I forgot the D700 has a viewfinder more like the D800, but i don't think it was as big?

What Doesn't look fake though: Digital Photography Review







I still can't imagine this having an AA filter or a 1/4000 shutter.  Nikon has been removing the AA filter on all its latest models, and if they are putting the 51-pt focus system and a "new" shutter mechanism in the D710, then it won't be the compromised DX one they put in the D600.

Can you tell I have little faith in rumors?


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 12, 2014)

Not enough for me to consider upgrading anytime soon though
I like the improved focusing system
but I really wanted to move up to a pro body with the button layout, larger round viewfinder and significantly faster FPS

time to look at upgrading my telescope me thinks ...


----------



## jaomul (Sep 12, 2014)

Not really sure if the AA filter matters. Most cameras have them, most are capable of sharp photos. The Nikon ones with them removed have more packed sensors. Maybe there's a reason there, I think less chance of Moore with higher pixel counts relative to area.


----------



## Braineack (Sep 12, 2014)

The 24MP FX sensor doesn't need it removed.  I still marvel at the level of detail/sharpness I can capture.

I do think this camera will sell well though, regardless.


----------



## TWright33 (Sep 12, 2014)

I'm so bummed right now...

I wanted an upgrade from my d7100...

I thought the d750 was going to be it, but nope...


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 12, 2014)

Solarflare said:


> Lets list:
> 
> + Most lightweight Nikon DSLR thanks to new body



FX compared to DX bodies?




Solarflare said:


> + Only full frame DSLR with a tiltscreen



I couldn't care less about a tilt screen.



Solarflare said:


> + Only Nikon full frame DSLR with dual sd card slots



Huh?  What rock did you just crawl out from under?



Solarflare said:


> + Newest AF chip (better in lowlight than even D810 and D4s)



I don't shoot indoor sports, weddings, or much in the way of moonlit action shots. So that's not a biggie for me.



Solarflare said:


> + Finally Magnification on OK button, just like D700, D800 etc



Wow.  They retasked a function from one button to another to mimic two bodies I've never shot with.  Should I drop to my knees and say thanks?



Solarflare said:


> + Almost all Video Features of the D810



I rarely shoot video.  So again, it's not a feature I would care about.



Solarflare said:


> + Battery life improved to D810 levels and beyond



Again.... an improvement that does not affect me.  My current body & battery set-up serves me just fine, TYVM.



Solarflare said:


> To me, the D750 fixes the two main issues I had with the D600 ... and gives me quite a bit extra, too !



Nothing much for me, however.

The 750 is being touted as a 'sport' camera.  As I don't shoot sports, it really has nothing over a 600 that I can use.

I'm not dissing the camera.  I'm just not the target market for it.


----------



## TheLost (Sep 12, 2014)

Correct me if i'm wrong... but this camera doesn't seem to be weather sealed.

In the press release they talk about the new 'monocoque' body (carbon fiber composite & magnesium alloy) and how "The great maneuverability afforded by a size suited to a variety of shooting conditions greatly expands shooting possibilities for users."

Nothing about being sealed from the elements..  (All the Dx, D8x0 & D7x00 press releases talk about how they are weather sealed).


No dedicated AF-ON button..
1/4000 Shutter (Nikon | Imaging Products | Nikon D750)
Not weather sealed

Frowny Face 

Looks like we have the D5300 of the FX line...


----------



## Braineack (Sep 12, 2014)

this is why rumors are stupid.  but:



> Built with a monocoque construction featuring carbon fiber at the front and a magnesium alloy on the rear and top, *this new camera is also weather-sealed and gasketed to keep moisture and dust out.*


----------



## Braineack (Sep 12, 2014)

TheLost said:


> Looks like we have the D5300 of the FX line...


except it will be better than the D5300 in almost every regard.  This will be the FX equiv. to the D7100.


----------



## TheLost (Sep 12, 2014)

Braineack said:


> except it will be better than the D5300 in almost every regard.  This will be the FX equiv. to the D7100.



You'd need a 1/8000 shutter and weather sealing to be a D7100.


----------



## TheLost (Sep 12, 2014)

FYI..  The D300 replacement gets announced next monday.

Specifications 

All metal body 
Dust and weather resistant 
GPS 
20.2MP CMOS sensor 
10 fps 
65 AF point all cross type 
Dual Pixel CMOS AF 
EOS iTR Autofocus 
Dual DIGIC6 
Max ISO 16000 
RGB + IR Photometry Sensor 
Intervalometer
Keep an eye out for it in the Canon forums next week...


----------



## TheLost (Sep 12, 2014)

Braineack said:


> this is why rumors are stupid.  but:


Where is that quote about weather sealing from?


----------



## jaomul (Sep 12, 2014)

Digital Photography Review

According to this it's environmentally sealed. I have read this elsewhere also


----------



## TheLost (Sep 12, 2014)

jaomul said:


> Digital Photography Review
> 
> According to this it's environmentally sealed. I have read this elsewhere also



I found it.. one little line on the DPR specifications page.   

If its true, Nikon should put it on its pages.
Nikon | Imaging Products | Nikon D750
D750 D-SLR | Digital SLR camera


----------



## Braineack (Sep 12, 2014)

oh i didn't realize Nikon had specs up ( i don't tend to follow rumor mill).  i was wrong on a few things, but correct on a lot of others.

I'm wondering if Nikon is expecting shooters to use ISO 50 and 1/4000 in lew of 1/8000 when necessary?  I'd figure they'd just use the same shutter from the D800.


----------



## D-B-J (Sep 12, 2014)

Braineack said:


> oh i didn't realize Nikon had specs up ( i don't tend to follow rumor mill).  i was wrong on a few things, but correct on a lot of others.
> 
> I'm wondering if Nikon is expecting shooters to use ISO 50 and 1/4000 in lew of 1/8000 when necessary?  I'd figure they'd just use the same shutter from the D800.



Or ISO 50 AND 1/8000th [emoji106]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mach0 (Sep 12, 2014)

Braineack said:


> oh i didn't realize Nikon had specs up ( i don't tend to follow rumor mill).  i was wrong on a few things, but correct on a lot of others.
> 
> I'm wondering if Nikon is expecting shooters to use ISO 50 and 1/4000 in lew of 1/8000 when necessary?  I'd figure they'd just use the same shutter from the D800.



I personally haven't had the need to shoot at 1/8000. I think the highest I've needed was 1/3200 or 1/4000. I don't think it's anything a ND filter can't cure. I don't have a d600. I want a new body  but man, I wish it had a AF on button. Everything else works for me. I'm on the fence between this and the 610. If I need a fast body I can always pull out the d700 but the price difference between the 750 and 610 isn't a lot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mach0 (Sep 12, 2014)

D-B-J said:


> Or ISO 50 AND 1/8000th [emoji106]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




What would you be shooting ??!! Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D-B-J (Sep 12, 2014)

Mach0 said:


> What would you be shooting ??!! Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



No clue. But the options there on my D800, haha. 

In all seriousness, I have used 1/8000th for wide open shooting on a bright day and ISO 50 for landscape stuff. So it's nice to have both extremes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mach0 (Sep 12, 2014)

D-B-J said:


> No clue. But the options there on my D800, haha.
> 
> In all seriousness, I have used 1/8000th for wide open shooting on a bright day and ISO 50 for landscape stuff. So it's nice to have both extremes.
> 
> ...



See- for me, it won't affect me. The only thing that I don't like aside from no AF on is the lack of a PC port. I don't use it often but when something goes wrong( and is has) a manual cable has saved my arse lol. Of course you can always buy an adaptor but still- that's one small thing. It's just a beefed up AF on a d600/610. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 12, 2014)

Braineack said:


> oh i didn't realize Nikon had specs up ( i don't tend to follow rumor mill).  i was wrong on a few things, but correct on a lot of others.
> 
> I'm wondering if Nikon is expecting shooters to use ISO 50 and 1/4000 in lew of 1/8000 when necessary?  I'd figure they'd just use the same shutter from the D800.



I had to do that before - ISO 50 & 1/4000 on the d600.    oh well.


----------



## shadowlands (Sep 12, 2014)

Hey, that's not a D700 replacement!!!


----------



## DevC (Sep 12, 2014)

Not a d700 replacement.


Still not a bad camera.


But more like a d620


----------



## JohnnyWrench (Sep 12, 2014)

As a D700 shooter I'm disappointed in this. No AF button, no frame rate boost with the grip, still has an AA filter and a 16 NEF buffer vs the 17 NEF buffer on the D700. The 1/4000 shutter speed is a wash since the D750 has a native ISO of 100 vs 200 on the D700. I was hoping for more. I would have preferred a camera that was a bit more expensive and spec'd a little higher.


----------



## coastalconn (Sep 12, 2014)

Yup, this is a miss for me too.  I'm sure it will be a great camera for many, but not what I consider an action camera.  If crop mode was 8-9 FPS I could have lived with the reduced resolution compared to the D7100.  It should be named the D620 because it is certainly not in the D700 family..  Guess I will wait for the D7200 and hope they don't cripple the buffer... sigh


----------



## molested_cow (Sep 12, 2014)

It's quite my kind of camera, pretty much has everything I want. A light and smaller body (750g, coincidence?), up to 9 stops for exposure bracketing, tile screen, video, much better size sensor compared to D700, carbon fiber + magnesium alloy body(just like my ThinkPad T420i!). I don't really use 1/8000s shutter much since I do street and landscape most of the time. Burst rate isn't a bummer for me either. Seriously, if you want good action capabilities, go for a used D3s or D4. The D750 is designed to be versatile and it is. It's a camera that doesn't satisfy everyone, but a damn good compromise for most. This is a lot better than the "real d700 replacement" that will never exist, which in a way is good, because the D700 will be just that much more special to me.


----------



## DevC (Sep 12, 2014)

Minor thing: Wish it had a better eyepiece viewfinder. i personally hate the d600 style viewfinders, would of been nice to have a 800ish style one.

I know you could buy a eyepiece viewfinder for relatively cheap, but it'd be nicer.


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 12, 2014)

interesting ...
My FF dslr has dual SD card slots ?
and It's a Nikon.


----------



## TheLost (Sep 12, 2014)

A few sites have 'confirmed' the D750's buffer holding 15 RAW shots (14bit) before it fills.. or 2.3 seconds of holding the button. 

I'm also a little surprised it doesn't support the faster new UHS-II memory cards.  Only the older UHS-I cards


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 12, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> interesting ...
> My FF dslr has dual SD card slots ?
> and It's a Nikon.









   It's supposed to be a secret.


----------



## greybeard (Sep 12, 2014)

This camera has a lot of features that resonate with me.  Tilting screen, top of the line focus system, and the list goes on and on.  I feel a GAS attack coming on.


----------



## Solarflare (Sep 12, 2014)

Its actually quite shocking for me to read Thom Hogans review of the D750. The same camera that puts me into 7th heaven and fixes exactly the two main problems I had with the D600 seems to be, well, the way he described it this is nothing but superflous crap. But frankly, I dont really get much of an idea what Nikon should have done instead, either, though. IMHO the only reason the D610 still exists is the same reason the D3100 still exists - Nikon cant get rid of the inventory. To me, the D750 is the successor to the D610 and perfectly replaces the D610.

D750: Too Little, Too Late? | byThom | Thom Hogan





Braineack said:


> I still can't imagine this having an AA filter or a 1/4000 shutter.


 Whats so hard to belive about a 1/4000 shutter ? This is still a camera that sells for the same money as the D610 at release. Considering that, its amazing how much new stuff got into the D750 - such as the same AF and metering as the D810, all video features of the D810. For other cameras, like the D5200, such things resulted in a price raise. But the D750 gets it for free !

Well, the internet says the D750 got a new shutter/mirror. At the moment I just hope that means this will be even more silent and vibration free than in the D610, which already was improved anyway over the D600. However, 1/4000 is in the official stuff from Nikon and I dont see a reason why it shouldnt be true.

Maybe the AA filter is actually gone, especially since that wouldnt introduce additonal costs and is consistent - but so far nobody claims so.





astroNikon said:


> But I really wanted to move up to a pro body


 For what ? Status ? I'm serious, I'm not mocking you. From what I've seen from the D800 (Havent checked the D810 too much in that respect), I dont really see the big advantage in the D810 interface. The buttons are elsewhere, and more - but not really that much better. For example, chaning the modes is hella complicated and a lot slower on the D800 than on the D600. Yes there are only 4 now - P/A/S/M - but still. And theres no U1/U2 quick selection in the first place. And the ISO button is even more out of the way and slower to press than on the D600. Ugh.

One of my main issues is that I want these damn control dials to be simply LARGER so I can scroll them easier and quicker.

I would like the camera to be easier controllable by a single right hand. Especially the ISO button is completely out of the way and really complicated to press, thats positively stupid. Worse, theres an INFO button in the same place on the D750 now.

I do NOT want to use the two control dials during review, EVER. Drives me nuts on the D600 all the time, even worse when it was for some reason initially displaying the last image shot all the time and you couldnt use the camera right away after a picture, because it was in review mode. The backside control dial should change Aperture, ALWAYS. Or change the Aperture/Shutter balance in P mode, respectively. Unless I really press another button to change that. The front dial should change Shutter speed, ALWAYS, unless, again, I'm currently pressing some other button to change that. And I want a third, dedicated dial for Exposure Correction, not press another button to make backside control dial into an exposure correction dial. If you absolutely want to give me a dial for review, make a dedicated one. But frankly I dont need them.

I want to dualpress the ISO button to enable/disable Auto ISO. I want to press ISO and move the back command dial to move the lower barrier (minimum ISO), which is is just what it is right now, and move the front command dial to move the upper barrier (maximum ISO) of Auto ISO.

And why the frak do we get TWO info buttons, anyway ? Whats the idea behind that ?!? The D600 only has one, btw, this is a question about the D750 - and my old D5100, which also had two, god knows why.

Also, I would like to get rid of this superflous shoulder display for good. Theres a monitor on the back, and we have the information in the viewfinder - we really dont need a THIRD option after that. Plus, the shoulder display is where I want a lot of the controls that are lost to the other side of the camera. Its just massively in the way.

Besides, if you absolutely have to have a shoulder display - arent there new display types now, like in that Kindle, that work without current now (unless you want to change the content) and can display anything ? No need to use LCD for these anymore, so you could display the same info in a much more compact way - or whats my thinking error there ?





jaomul said:


> Not really sure if the AA filter matters. Most cameras have them, most are capable of sharp photos. The Nikon ones with them removed have more packed sensors. Maybe there's a reason there, I think less chance of Moore with higher pixel counts relative to area.


 I might be wrong, but I dont think thats much of a factor. The Leica M Type 240 has a 24 Megapixel Sensor, but no AA Filter.





TheLost said:


> Correct me if i'm wrong... but this camera doesn't seem to be weather sealed.


 Well, feel corrected then. The D600 and D610 have already been weather sealed, and the D600 was basically a D7000 with full frame sensor ... and yes, you guessed it, the D7000 was already weather sealed as well. So yeah, the D750 is weather sealed as well, of course.

The main issue is finding out which Nikon lens is wealther sealed, which is actually kind of a mystery.





TheLost said:


> You'd need a 1/8000 shutter and weather sealing to be a D7100.


 Well, 1/8000 is great to get, but I would have prefered to get (base) ISO 64 (and extended ISO 32) like on the D810 instead, for that little bit of extra of color depth and dynamic range ... also, I prefer a 1/4000 sec shutter thats SILENT any day over one thats 1/8000 and loud.

Again, I'm not knocking 1/8000, but I have gotten over my desire to shoot wide open all the time, so I dont need that this much anymore. And yes there are cases when 1/8000 is better, such as freezing the motion of a waterfall. Would be great if Nikon would give us an electronic shutter, like Fuji just did on the X100t and X-T1 (and will probably add to the other cameras of them shortly, since thats a pure software question, really). Then even for example 1/32000 sec could be possible (at poor flash sync, mind, so rolling shutter would be a serious problem - but stuff like freezing falling water would be perfectly possible). Though the hardware of Nikon might be different, so maybe thats not actually possible.





shadowlands said:


> Hey, that's not a D700 replacement!!!


 Correct. Its the D610 successor.





coastalconn said:


> [...] not what I consider an action camera. [...]


 Again: correct. It has nothing to do with the D700. Its the D610 successor. Nikon apparently thinks the D6x0 name is now bad, or something.






molested_cow said:


> It's quite my kind of camera, pretty much has everything I want. [...]





greybeard said:


> This camera has a lot of features that resonate with me.


 Finally ! Thanks. So I'm not completely alone !


----------



## Coasty (Sep 12, 2014)

http://www.nikonusa.com/en/Nikon-Products/Product/dslr-cameras/D750.html

yep, a D620.


----------



## hamlet (Sep 12, 2014)

The d600 is a full frame version of the d3000. The d750 is the full frame version of the d5000. If we continue this trend, then the next camera should be a full frame d7000.


I personally wasn't looking for a full frame d5000. Is Nikon going for that non-existent rich skater-guy market?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 12, 2014)

hamlet said:


> The d600 is a full frame version of the d7000...



FIFY.


----------



## PaulWog (Sep 12, 2014)

hamlet said:


> The d600 is a full frame version of the d3000. The d750 is the full frame version of the d5000. If we continue this trend, then the next camera should be a full frame d7000.
> 
> I personally wasn't looking for a full frame d5000. Is Nikon going for that non-existent rich skater-guy market?



My hope is that they are introducing the D750 as the replacement for the D610. Bring it in at $2300, and that gives it room to come down to $2000 (where the D600/D610 were). Bring the D610 slowly down to $1500 or $1400. Keyword is "hope." I would like to see the price of gear like this trickle down a little quicker. I don't care too much right now, but looking to the future (3+ years down the road), it would be sad to see a maintained trend of entry-level full frames at $1700+ with crippled features.


----------



## coastalconn (Sep 12, 2014)

TheLost said:


> A few sites have 'confirmed' the D750's buffer holding 15 RAW shots (14bit) before it fills.. or 2.3 seconds of holding the button.
> 
> I'm also a little surprised it doesn't support the faster new UHS-II memory cards.  Only the older UHS-I cards


Nikon Australia has the buffer chart up.  It's actually pretty impressive in DX mode.. 14 bit lossless is 48, all other raw is 100!  (scroll to bottom) Nikon Australia - D750 -


----------



## molested_cow (Sep 13, 2014)

I remembered that the D700 retailed in the range of upper $2000. When I bought it in 2011, just after the tsunami hit Japan, it was going for $2400 on Amazon. This D750 selling for $2300 msrp to me is quite a bargin. Perhaps in terms of relative spec, it's not as much of a beast as the D700, but you have to agree that the D700 was really over kill for what it's designed for. I think the D750 is like the perfect balance between a DeWalt and Black and  Decker. Variety of cool but useful features and robustness, yet not over priced to a point where it becomes unreachable.


----------



## Solarflare (Sep 13, 2014)

molested_cow said:


> I remembered that the D700 retailed in the range of upper $2000. [...]


 If you would spend just 30 seconds with reading the specs of the D750, you will realize that this is the D610 successor, NOT the D700 successor.

The D750 does not have a round eyepiece, does not have an AF-ON button, does not have a D700/D800 level quality body (even if the quality was improved over the D610, but its even more lightweight than the later now), etc etc etc.

The D750 really has nothing to do with the D700. Its the D610 successor.


----------



## Braineack (Sep 13, 2014)

I feel like they'll continue to have a low/mid/high level of non-pro FX bodies to choose from.

The D750 viewfinder is better than the D700, it's just not a round eyepiece, but it has 100% viability over like 95%.  the AF-ON is a shame.  It has Nikon's best auto focusing system, best processor, shoots pretty fast considering the 24MP FX ( I think that's just the best Nikon can do at that size).

If anything it's a baby D810; it shares more with it minus the sensor and body.   It fits quite nicely between the D610 and D810.  I just dont understand why it's called the D750 and not the D710.


----------



## hamlet (Sep 13, 2014)

They also kept the lowpass filter. Why did they do that? All of your lenses will lose a lot of sharpness.


----------



## Braineack (Sep 13, 2014)

I don't wish I didn't have one.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 13, 2014)

Based on what I've read at the Nikon site, I think the D600 and D610 owners carping about the D750 being "nothing much" are going to be eating crow in a few months. To me, the D750 looks like the best value and the highest amount of technology available for $2299, from any maker. Besides the Expeed 4 processor, it also has a VERY good buffer in 12-bit NEF mode, which is what most people actually shoot, not 14-bit. For video, the AUTO ISO feature is going to eliminate the need for a ND fader filter all the damned time, and the ability to record uncompressed video to an external recorder is nice.SO is the really nice video control screen menu setup. It has the Highlight Priority light metering, which is NEW to Nikon, and will prove to be a big deal, and it has better autofocus than anything below it, or before it (it has the D4s and D810 AF upgrades). 24.3 MP is a very,very sweet spot, and allows 6.5 FPS with no battery grip needed. If this camera had been introduced two or three years ago, people would be raving about it, but basically, all the people who cannot afford a $2299 body are* sour-grapes-talking* it. It's a major advancement in Nikon's FX lineup. If more people could afford $2299 cameras, there would be a hell of a buzz about it.


----------



## hamlet (Sep 13, 2014)

That is one way of looking at it. Another way would be that people expected something different. Nikon rumors we're flooding peoples expectations, with rumors of the successor of the d700. This camera doesn't know what it wants to be. I think they wanted both a sports camera and a video camera, budgets wouldn't them to do two, so they made this camera that compromises on both parts.


On the sports end it doesn't shoot at 1/8000 or 8fps.

On the video end it doesn't shoot 4k.


----------



## Vince.1551 (Sep 14, 2014)

Nikon can probably come out with more advance features in the D750 but then what would be the price point? How much less people can afford it? How much more people will complain that it's overpriced and etc


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hamlet (Sep 14, 2014)

The complainers don't matter. If you go over peoples heads with prices they won't be able to afford it no-matter how much they want it. The more bodies you move, the more lenses & accessories you sell. From a business standpoint it makes sense.


----------



## Solarflare (Sep 14, 2014)

Wikipedia lists the D750 as D700 successor ... haha, fools !

Nikon D750 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Also, nice to see Derrel agrees with me ... though he likes the D750 for different reasons.

I'm not too much invested into video (and from what I hear from videographers, cameras like the GH4 would be much better options for video anyway, for example 10 bit AND 4K Video AND touchscreen with touch-focus and magnification AND best non-DSLR autofocus meaning you can use that AF during video as well, which isnt possible with DSLRs).

And highlight metering ... not sure how good that one will be.


----------



## Coasty (Sep 14, 2014)

And it doesn’t have a 10 pin connection. GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!


----------



## Braineack (Sep 14, 2014)

Solarflare said:


> And highlight metering ... not sure how good that one will be.



This feature actually sounds _very_ interesting to me.


----------



## D-B-J (Sep 14, 2014)

Braineack said:


> This feature actually sounds _very_ interesting to me.


Yes. I'd like that option.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hamlet (Sep 14, 2014)

Does that mean that the camera exposes for the subject? What if you want to expose for the background? Though i thought that we already have highlight metering on the focus points? It seems like a feature that is more useful for on the fly video and not really for photography.


----------



## zutty (Sep 14, 2014)

Right now I have a D7100 for a dx format camera and I Love the quality and feel of it and the extremely sharp images. I have a D610 for a knock around fx camera and it is a great feeling and versatile camera for what I need it for. And I have a D810 for my professional jobs that require the best quality. With these three variations I have no need for what I've read about the 750....Anyone want to trade me all three of these bodies for a new D4s?....NOT!


----------



## TheFantasticG (Sep 24, 2014)

Meh. Not excited as it's missing features I want. I'm not in a rush to go FX, so I can wait to see what the Df II is going to have as far as AF, etc.

On a separate note does anyone know if the Nikon wifi app will geotag images while connected to a phone?


Sent from my iPhone using Telekenisisisisis


----------



## Solarflare (Sep 24, 2014)

TheFantasticG said:


> Not excited as it's missing features I want.


 Oh ?! And which features would that be ?


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 24, 2014)

Braineack said:


> I feel like they'll continue to have a low/mid/high level of non-pro FX bodies to choose from.
> 
> The D750 viewfinder is better than the D700, it's just not a round eyepiece, but it has 100% viability over like 95%.  the AF-ON is a shame.  It has Nikon's best auto focusing system, best processor, shoots pretty fast considering the 24MP FX ( I think that's just the best Nikon can do at that size).
> 
> If anything it's a baby D810; it shares more with it minus the sensor and body.   It fits quite nicely between the D610 and D810.  I just dont understand why it's called the D750 and not the D710.


From another thread,  Iearned that the d800's round eyepiece is just a round eyepiece in *front* of a square eyepiece below it.     I have a 3rd party round eyepiece now, which is in front of the square one below it.  Same thing I guess ...


----------



## TheFantasticG (Sep 24, 2014)

Solarflare said:


> TheFantasticG said:
> 
> 
> > Not excited as it's missing features I want.
> ...




GPS and AF-ON, specifically. I would say the Df sensor... Would have put an order in the day it came out had it had wifi, GPS, and 51 pt AF.

I travel a lot so GPS is very handy for me. The dongle I use on my D7000 is annoying and would rather not have to use it.

Sent from my iPhone using Telekenisisisisis


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 24, 2014)

Solarflare said:


> Its actually quite shocking for me to read Thom Hogans review of the D750. The same camera that puts me into 7th heaven and fixes exactly the two main problems I had with the D600 seems to be, well, the way he described it this is nothing but superflous crap. But frankly, I dont really get much of an idea what Nikon should have done instead, either, though. IMHO the only reason the D610 still exists is the same reason the D3100 still exists - Nikon cant get rid of the inventory. To me, the D750 is the successor to the D610 and perfectly replaces the D610.
> 
> D750: Too Little, Too Late? | byThom | Thom Hogan
> 
> ...



I guess it boils down to user preferences.
I have my preferences
you have yours
I've tried a camera with the pro button layout.  I loved it.
I prefer it over my d7000 and my larger bodied d600 similar button layout.


----------



## Solarflare (Sep 24, 2014)

Well, I dont actually love neither the D600/D750 layout, nor the D8x0 one. I have accepted that Nikon just doesnt have the best of interfaces. Overall I prefer the D600 one though. At a certain point, I just dont see the appeal of even more buttons.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 24, 2014)

The D700's viewfinder image quality is very good, but not "truly excellent". The last time I was in the market for a new body, I compared the D700 with the D3s and the D3x and D800. The D700 is just not quite up to the level of some of the other Nikon cameras. It's not just "the eyepiece" that's at issue; the pentaprism and viewfinder screen are also a factor, a major factor, in how good the viewfinder image is overall. The most-expensive cameras from Nikon have the most money sunk into the pentaprism and total viewfinder system. There's a difference between "very good" and "truly excellent". And it costs several thousand dollars more to get to "truly excellent".

Some people, like me, rely on the eye-level viewfinder for focus ascertainment and for visual confirmation of shot/composition/time to shoot; other people use the viewfinder in a different way, relying much more on AF for focusing, and shooting different things, differently.

To me, the baby Nikons are almost like shooting blind; I cannot see squat through the D3xxx or D5xxx cameras, and the D200 type Nikons of old were pretty bad too. I think I could live with the D750, if what I've heard about the viewfinder image proves true for me. I see Thom Hogan's dismissal of it as typical of the high-liner guy who has multiple D800s and who can afford to move to his D4 when he needs more speed, and who has the best of everything. He's pretty much lost his status as a touchstone for the "*regular guy" point of view.*


----------



## D-B-J (Sep 24, 2014)

Derrel said:


> The D700's viewfinder image quality is very good, but not "truly excellent". The last time I was in the market for a new body, I compared the D700 with the D3s and the D3x and D800. The D700 is just not quite up to the level of some of the other Nikon cameras. It's not just "the eyepiece" that's at issue; the pentaprism and viewfinder screen are also a factor, a major factor, in how good the viewfinder image is overall. The most-expensive cameras from Nikon have the most money sunk into the pentaprism and total viewfinder system. There's a difference between "very good" and "truly excellent". And it costs several thousand dollars more to get to "truly excellent".
> 
> Some people, like me, rely on the eye-level viewfinder for focus ascertainment and for visual confirmation of shot/composition/time to shoot; other people use the viewfinder in a different way, relying much more on AF for focusing, and shooting different things, differently.
> 
> To me, the baby Nikons are almost like shooting blind; I cannot see squat through the D3xxx or D5xxx cameras, and the D200 type Nikons of old were pretty bad too. I think I could live with the D750, if what I've heard about the viewfinder image proves true for me. I see Thom Hogan's dismissal of it as typical of the high-liner guy who has multiple D800s and who can afford to move to his D4 when he needs more speed, and who has the best of everything. He's pretty much lost his status as a touchstone for the "*regular guy" point of view.*



Must be nice to lose status as the touchstone for a "regular guy"...


----------



## Bender (Sep 24, 2014)

Derrel said:


> He's pretty much lost his status as a touchstone for the "*regular guy" point of view.*



And yet, in the following he says he preferred the D7100 to the D810 when on safari ...

Chasing Perfection versus Balance | byThom | Thom Hogan

He seems to see cameras as tools.  They are either right or wrong for the job.


----------



## West - (Sep 24, 2014)

Bender said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > He's pretty much lost his status as a touchstone for the "*regular guy" point of view.*
> ...



And that's all they should ever be.


----------



## PaulWog (Sep 24, 2014)

Bender said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > He's pretty much lost his status as a touchstone for the "*regular guy" point of view.*
> ...



That's not really much of an everyman solution.

I really despise people who say "Well, just get every tool you need to get the job done as best as possible." The D750 does every job really well, but it's not the best at anything. It's not a crop sensor camera, so it doesn't have the same reach as the D7100. It's not as cheap as the D600/D610. It doesn't render as many pixels as the D800/D810. It doesn't have the high buffer of the pro-end choices. It's not medium format. It's not this or that.

And yet, nothing is as well-rounded as it is right now... Go try telling a contractor to take every single tool he owns to a job...


----------



## Bender (Sep 24, 2014)

The point I was trying to make is that he kept going back to the D7100 despite his other options.  I was merely pointing out that he seems to recognize the strengths of a body despite it not being "the best" or most expensive option.

Honestly, I can't see how people can be getting all up or down on a body that very few people have used yet.  Everyone thought the D600 was amazing and then look what happened.  This may be a great cam or it may not be.  No one will really know for a few months.  I know I won't be an early adopter, but it might have a place in my bag some day.

Then again, I may just spend a bit more and get the 80-400.  A lot of people like that lens on the D7100.


----------



## runnah (Sep 24, 2014)

It is the perfect camera until the next more perfect one comes out.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 24, 2014)

Bender said:


> The point I was trying to make is that he kept going back to the D7100 despite his other options.  I was merely pointing out that he seems to recognize the strengths of a body despite it not being "the best" or most expensive option.
> 
> Honestly, I can't see how people can be getting all up or down on a body that very few people have used yet.  Everyone thought the D600 was amazing and then look what happened.  This may be a great cam or it may not be.  No one will really know for a few months.  I know I won't be an early adopter, but it might have a place in my bag some day.
> 
> Then again, I may just spend a bit more and get the 80-400.  A lot of people like that lens on the D7100.



He keeps going back to the D7100 and the 80-400 AF-S VR-G *for birds and wildife, in Africa and the Galpagos Islands*. Not exactly the entire spectrum of photography there, is it? And as Thom whines pretty much every week, Nikon's DX lens lineup is inadequate, and filled with crappy 18-xxx zooms. Major disconnect here. BUT, as a crop-body cam for longer distance, outdoor nature work, the D7100 is a good tool.

I can ASSURE you, the D7100 is not the best camera for portraiture or weddings...the buffer in NEF mode is pretty skimpy, the viewfinder is very small, and it's not a good match with the best lenses. Sure, the D7100 is a nice camera, as nice a crop-body as Nikon currently has in its lineup. But...is it the best camera for every type of work, or for every shooter? Definitely not.

Standing 35 feet away to do a full-length shot with a D7100 and 85mm lens is vastly inferior to being able to shoot a full-length shot at 20 feet away with the same lens. And yes, he's "down on" a body that has not yet even been released to the public...which makes very little sense really, to be so damned sure that it's no good...

But yeah, if one wants a high pixel density camera for birds and wildlife safaris, yeah...the D7100 makes a lot of sense, even with a pokey f/4.5~5.6 lens.


----------



## D-B-J (Sep 24, 2014)

I agree that this all seems a bit speculatory and premature... Barely anyone has actually USED the D750 in real life shooting situations. And no DSLR is a do it all. D4's  and 1Dx's are speed demons. D800's are resolution monsters. The D600 is all that pared down in an affordable package. What I want is a 50mp FX sensor, 87 AF points,17fps, 100shot RAW buffer, waterproof body... And a 14-600mm f1.1 lens with no distortion, CA, etc. Make that and I'll retire.

Bah! I jest. That won't happen for many a years. Still though, let's not get ahead of ourselves.. This camera isn't even out yet.


----------



## Bender (Sep 24, 2014)

> And yes, he's "down on" a body that has not yet even been released to the public...which makes very little sense really, to be so damned sure that it's no good...



He seems pretty fair "discussing" the specs here:

D750: Some Details | byThom | Thom Hogan

He even mentions waiting to give an opinion until he's used the camera.


----------



## West - (Sep 24, 2014)

For what it's worth, I think it may be the best_ jack of all trades_ FX body.  Especially once it goes under the $2K mark.


----------



## chuasam (Sep 30, 2014)

I've tried it. I just don't like the handling. I'm pleased that I got a D810 instead.


----------



## Braineack (Sep 30, 2014)

Bender said:


> Honestly, I can't see how people can be getting all up or down on a body that very few people have used yet.  Everyone thought the D600 was amazing and then look what happened.  This may be a great cam or it may not be.  No one will really know for a few months.  I know I won't be an early adopter, but it might have a place in my bag some day.
> 
> Then again, I may just spend a bit more and get the 80-400.  A lot of people like that lens on the D7100.


Yeah look what happened...it still is.


----------



## Solarflare (Oct 1, 2014)

WestCoast said:


> Bender said:
> 
> 
> > He seems to see cameras as tools.  They are either right or wrong for the job.
> ...


 Its his job. Of course he first needs the right tool.



runnah said:


> It is the perfect camera until the next more perfect one comes out.


 Thats not the only reason why I put a ";-)" smiley behind that claim.



D-B-J said:


> What I want is a 50mp FX sensor, 87 AF points,17fps, 100shot RAW buffer, waterproof body... And a 14-600mm f1.1 lens with no distortion, CA, etc.


 A 50 Megapixel Sensor will probably come soon. I would need 12 Megapixel, or 8 Megapixel if its Foveon like technology. I dont need more, and I rather have better pixels, than more pixels. The Sony A7s has impressed me a lot with its High-ISO abilities.

No idea why anyone needs 87 AF points. I need about a douzen or so, just well distributed all over the image area.

Theres cameras that already offer 60fps, and thats not counting video.

100 shot RAW, dont the big guns have that one already ?



chuasam said:


> I've tried it. I just don't like the handling. I'm pleased that I got a D810 instead.


 The D8x0 handling requires me to repeatedly press a button to select the PASM mode ... I fail to see whats so great about that. If you have a lot of time, sure.


----------



## TheFantasticG (Oct 3, 2014)

So, a few real world reviews have started hitting the street... And the more I read the more I like it... Which I can't say about the d610 or Df...


Sent from my iPhone using Telekenisisisisis


----------



## PaulWog (Oct 3, 2014)

Someone, quick... permanently lend me $2500 for the D750 body, $8000 for some lenses (Sigma 150-600 Sport, Nikon 70-200 f2.8, Tamron 24-70 f2.8, Sigma 50 1.4 Art, Nikon 16-35 f4 VR), and another $1200 to pay for taxes. Thanks in advance


----------

